# Beet Root?



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

What is the lowdown on beet root?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> What is the lowdown on beet root?


There is quite a bit of scientific literature that suggests it has significant benefits for endurance cycling, cycling at altitude, etc.

The Nitrate->Nitrite->Nitric Oxide cycle (beet roots contain a massive amount of Nitrate) seems like a relatively "easy" way to get a slight boost in performance.

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=beet+root+cycling&btnG=&as_sdt=1,6&as_sdtp=


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

You can buy beets in the produce section of most grocery stores. Chop em' and eat em' even raw, they're delicious. Chopped and roasted in the oven are my favorite.

Anecdotally, I feel faster within a short time of eating beets, and I've set a number or PR's in that time frame. I would never, however, spend the money on a pre-packaged "beet" athletic product, they are just too available to buy fresh and cheap.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Many studies supporting positive results related to performance. I just a quick search yielded one "negative " side effect: 

It will turn your pee and poo pink.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> It will turn your pee and poo pink.


No doubt. And if you don't normally eat a fair bit of plant fiber in your diet...it'll push everything else in your GI tract out, right quick.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am willing to suffer odd colored poo if it means I get to ride longer. Buy beats, cook beats, ride further and faster. I like the cans of "pickled beets" with some sugar and corn starch to make a "beet gravy", but they're just not as good as steamed or grilled fresh beets. 


Reminded me of a time my daughter (2 years at the time) started crying in the bathroom because someone is "sick". They had blue pee. (toilet deodorizer tablets). Kids add all sorts of excitment.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

brentos said:


> No doubt. And if you don't normally eat a fair bit of plant fiber in your diet...it'll push everything else in your GI tract out, right quick.


The trifecta.

More power, less weight, funny colored poop.

Win, win, win.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

you ride single speed, don't you.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

You had me at pink poop. Thanks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bodybuilders (have been all over this for years) comment that beet root juice is fine, beet root extract is not. The reason is because you need a ton of beet root extract for an appropriate amount of nitrates
In other words, pre-workout supplements aren't truly half as effective as drinking beet juice and eating beets when it comes to a more efficient performance in the gym or on the ride.

Or you can go with the ******* preworkout cocktail: Orange juice, hot dogs and a caff pill, for peeps who don't need fancy drinks and flashy labels :thumbsup:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

The nitrates act as a vaso-dilator. 

The muscles in the artery walls relax, so the artery gets bigger. More blood flow to the muscles, so more oxygen and energy available for the muscle fibers.

It does work, and as long as you keep your consumption reasonable there are not many side effects. It may lower blood pressure, so if you are already hypotensive then check with your doc first. The beets are high in fiber, like many root vegetables.

The nitrates in beets are chemically similar to the active ingredient in Viagra, but you would have to graze your way through several acres of beets to get the same effect.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I started eating canned beets before a race. No proof that it works, I don't feel any different.

I have had some massively good race results. I'm sure training has played a role there.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

There are a few other things to try in addition

Raw garlic - Lowers blood viscosity improving flow and oxygenation. Natural anti-biotic, anti-fungal, anti-viral. Helps keep insects away. Reduces cholesterol. Stimulates release of growth hormone. Too much to list - it's a super food - google it.

Baked Beans or other iron rich foods - Increases red blood cell count ( oxygen carrier )

Caffeine - 

You may end up with a flatulant problem eating the above but that also has it's benefits too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

More on beets











> Beets are unique because they contain things that are good for you that are only found in beets. What you're looking for here is the beetroot, and not necessarily the pickled beets you'll find in jars and on Greek salads. If you're intimidated by the thought of preparing and cooking beetroot, there are plenty of recipes online that can show you how it's done. It's worth the time and effort to start incorporating more beets into your diet.
> 
> Benefits
> 
> ...


sauce: Detailed List of the 20 healthiest foods on Earth. - Album on Imgur


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> What you're looking for here is the beetroot, and not necessarily the pickled beets you'll find in jars and on Greek salads.


You shall not take my pickled beets away. They are mine, and I love them so.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> The trifecta.
> 
> More power, less weight, funny colored poop.
> 
> Win, win, win.


Took a podium spot at my first race of the year, and have had pink poop every time this week.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beats for the win! Congrats Le Duke


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> The trifecta.


Also a local segment 

https://www.strava.com/segments/10961387


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> The trifecta.
> 
> More power, less weight, funny colored poop.
> 
> Win, win, win.


But your dental hygienist will hate you

Beetroot stains like the best of them


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

First day I tried it, check the 55-64 results:

https://www.strava.com/segments/9851448?filter=overall


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

When do you drink it, the night before when you make the juice? I eat one beet a day for about a week and/or chop it up and mix it with V8, race day I will drink a red ace beet juice shot about two hours before race...



Midgemagnet said:


> I'm a big fan of beetroot as a performance enhancer. I juice a tennis ball sized raw beetroot the night before a ride and though I don't notice much of an increase in brute strength it does seem to do amazing things for my stamina - once I'm warmed up I hit my peak, and stay there. And stay there. And stay there. After 4 hours of hard riding I feel like going straight back out and doing it all again (though that would probably be a bad idea).
> 
> Some personal observations:
> 
> ...


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Many studies supporting positive results related to performance. I just a quick search yielded one "negative " side effect:
> 
> It will turn your pee and poo pink.


The primary effect is the betaine precursor to nitric oxide. There are some reported liver side effects in high dosages (above 4000mg/day) but you would have to start eating 30+ beets daily to get to there. You would get sick and vomit them back up before reaching a risky level. Unless someone starts popping concentrated supplement pills by the handful there appears to be little concern for side effects.

Wheat bran and quinoa have higher betaine levels than beets, and spinach has almost the same amount as beets. So you can get similar boosts in performance by just eating a wide variety of vegetables and whole grains (gee -- where have we heard that before?). On the plus side, most beers also contains betaine.

The body produces betaine too, from choline. In smaller amounts.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I throw a 1/4 or 1/2 of a small beet in my Nutribullet on top of a scoop of Whey protein, frozen chunk pineapple, rasberries, blueberries, and almond milk.

I have the strength of ten men.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I just read a report where mouthwash can reduce the benefits of beets. Enzymes in your saliva begin the conversion to nitrites as soon as you put beets in your mouth. Certain antiseptic mouthwashes contain cyclohexadine, which degrade the enzymes. So drink your morning beet juice before brushing and rinsing, or wait a few hours after rinsing.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Beetroot juice is ridiculous. Why do so few people not figure out that you can get this stuff direct with nitroglycerin patches that are used to treat angina? You can buy a 90 pack of 0.6 mg from an online Canadian pharmacy for $70, and cut the patches to 0.15 mg dose for a one year supply. https://www.pharmacychecker.com/generic/price-comparison/nitroglycerin+patch/0.6+mg/


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> What is the lowdown on beet root?


Its a must have on a Hamburger


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

michael1 said:


> Beetroot juice is ridiculous. Why do so few people not figure out that you can get this stuff direct with nitroglycerin patches that are used to treat angina? You can buy a 90 pack of 0.6 mg from an online Canadian pharmacy for $70, and cut the patches to 0.15 mg dose for a one year supply. https://www.pharmacychecker.com/generic/price-comparison/nitroglycerin+patch/0.6+mg/


Or just buy some beets, cook em, and eat em?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Supposedly cooking the beets significantly reduces the effectiveness of consuming them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had good luck with citrilline malate. All the benefits from the vasodilation with a very noticeable boost in long term stamina. It clears the body of lactic acid and ammonia which may account for the bost in stamina. Furthermore helps recovery.

A long time interest of mine has been boosting mitochondrial function and production. I've used carnitine with some short term success here, but this field is really opening up as of late. I've found negligible results from using pomegranate and it's extracts. I'm interested in trying NAD, as it shows promise in lengthening mitochondria telomeres. Another product I've found beneficial in this regard is PQQ. Under high stress situations I will add rhodalia to my supplement routine with VERY positive results.

I have never come accross a study (other than the bogus & discredited study published in The Journal of National Cancer Institute in 1993) that shows caratanoid toxicity. Also drinking juice foam has never affected me negatively...why would it?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Also drinking juice foam has never affected me negatively...why would it?


Beet juice foam ---> strawberry milk mustache ----> RABIES

Beets cause rabies!!!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Beets are one of the easiest to grow veggies at home. I also use the leaves, during summer, in place of other cool season leafy plants since beets don't bolt once it gets hot.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

watts888 said:


> Beet juice foam ---> strawberry milk mustache ----> RABIES
> 
> Beets cause rabies!!!


Aw man!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Dropping fresh beets 









I <3 beets


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Timely revival, 'licious!

I just ordered SuperBeets to try in my smoothies. Figured I'd give it a shot to eliminate the "dirt" flavor of regular root in my drinks.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm getting my garden in, what's the best beets to plant?


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Huge fan and believe in beet juice. It's science. Beets are loaded with NO which acts as a vasodilator which means wider blood vessels which means more blood and oxygen to the muscles. Beet juice is also packed with a ton of other good stuff. For me, the difference is noticeable. Lower HRs at a given power if I drink it before a ride. Problem is juicing beets is a bit of a mess. Drinks like Red Ace are awesome but pricey. Some of the powders work, but contain chemicals. Pick your poison.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm a little over a week into using this SuperBeets powder. Definitely feeling the effects. I haven't mixed it with anything so far, just using it with 6oz of cold water. It definitely offers a "pick-me-up" sensation when dosing. Good for the morning or afternoon.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I ate a can a day for a week before a recent race, and finally beat a guy I've been chasing for the last two seasons. On my next race, I didn't eat any beats, and I beat him again. 

No result.

I'm eating a can every day again starting a couple of days ago until my race next weekend. It will be a similar course in similar conditions against mostly the same guys.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Sidewalk said:


> I ate a can a day for a week before a recent race, and finally beat a guy I've been chasing for the last two seasons. On my next race, I didn't eat any beats, and I beat him again.
> 
> No result.
> 
> I'm eating a can every day again starting a couple of days ago until my race next weekend. It will be a similar course in similar conditions against mostly the same guys.


Your toilet bowl must look like a frikkin' murder scene when you're doping on beets! :lol:


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Your toilet bowl must look like a frikkin' murder scene when you're doping on beets! :lol:


I'm union, I only **** on the clock!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beastmode... Beetsmode


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

More on Beet Juice 

https://runnerclick.com/beet-juice-really-improve-performance/


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yay Beets!

Still pounding the SuperBeets. My BP is down significantly. At the doc a couple-a-few weeks ago on 2 separate visits, 122/80 & 116/80. I am ALWAYS reading high there, usually in the low 140/90 but more normally around high 120's, low 130's when at home in a more controlled environment. Doc took me off a small dose of Amlodipine that I was supplementing my regular Valsartan BP med. This all started to come about well after I started on the regular beet product use.


----------

